# Problems building Cmake



## lasuit (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm running 12.1-p2 on amd64.  Recently, when trying to update ports I ran into a problem while updating cmake.  The error looks like this:


```
root@miller:/usr/ports/devel/cmake # make install clean
===>  Building for cmake-3.16.3
[  4%] Built target cmsys
[  6%] Built target cmsys_c
[  6%] Built target cmstd
[ 75%] Built target CMakeLib
[ 77%] Built target CMakeServerLib
[ 90%] Built target CTestLib
[ 90%] Built target ctest
[ 94%] Built target CPackLib
[ 95%] Built target cpack
[ 96%] Built target cmake
[ 99%] Built target ccmake
[100%] ESC[34mESC[1msphinx-build man: see Utilities/Sphinx/build-man.logESC[0m
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/sphinx-build", line 6, in <module>
    from pkg_resources import load_entry_point
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3251, in <module>
    @_call_aside
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3235, in _call_aside
    f(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3264, in _initialize_master_working_set
    working_set = WorkingSet._build_master()
```

The build-man.log file has zero bytes.  I've tried rebuilding python37 and py-sphinx, but neither of those seem to help.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gutiersa (Sep 7, 2020)

I am having this problem too. Has there been a solution?
Check out this issue in github:








						Sphinx does not yet support python packages with no __init__.py - PycodeError: no source found for module · Issue #7727 · sphinx-doc/sphinx
					

Describe the bug As of Python 3.3, init.py files are no longer required to make a directory be a valid package - http://python-notes.curiousefficiency.org/en/latest/python_concepts/import_traps.htm...




					github.com


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 7, 2020)

Is the ports tree up to date? The 3.18.2 version of devel/cmake from head ports tree builds fine on the package build server. Here the log: 



			http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/121amd64-default/546309/logs/cmake-3.18.2.log


----------



## gutiersa (Sep 7, 2020)

yes, thanks for your reply. I have realized my error is a bit different. Here is the full log:


```
Sphinx version: 3.2.1
Python version: 3.7.9 (CPython)
Docutils version: 0.15.2 release
Jinja2 version: 2.10.1
Last messages:

Loaded extensions:
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/cmd/build.py", line 279, in build_main args.tags, args.verbosity, args.jobs, args.keep_going)
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/application.py", line 240, in init self.setup_extension(extension)
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/application.py", line 398, in setup_extension self.registry.load_extension(self, extname)
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/registry.py", line 409, in load_extension mod = import_module(extname)
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/importlib/init.py", line 127, in import_module return _bootstrap._gcd_import(name[level:], package, level)
File "", line 1006, in _gcd_import
File "", line 983, in _find_and_load
File "", line 967, in _find_and_load_unlocked
File "", line 677, in _load_unlocked
File "", line 728, in exec_module
File "", line 219, in _call_with_frames_removed
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/builders/epub3.py", line 20, in from sphinx.builders import _epub_base
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/builders/_epub_base.py", line 25, in from sphinx.builders.html import BuildInfo, ndaloneHTMLBuilder
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/builders/html/init.py", line 39, in from sphinx.search import js_index
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/search/init.py", line 125, in from sphinx.search.en import SearchEnglish
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/search/en.py", line 14, in from sphinx.util.stemmer import get_stemmer
File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/sphinx/util/stemmer/init.py", line 14, in from Stemmer import Stemmer as _PyStemmer
SystemError: init function of Stemmer returned uninitialized object
```


Turns out, this is where my build stops:

```
[  7%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsys.dir/SystemInformation.cxx.o
```

I know I have a python problem, I have other errors.

This, for example when I try to list my jails with "iocage list":

```
* ob
object  : <refcnt 0 at 0x802fb4ac0>
type    : str
refcount: 0
address : 0x802fb4ac0
* op->_ob_prev->_ob_next
object  : <refcnt 0 at 0x802fb4abf>Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------

